

How do FOSS UIs get designed? - bayprogrammer

I have a friend with significant graphic design skill, but little CS knowledge. She'd like to get into UI design as a career, and figures that contributing to FOSS projects could be a good way to gain experience and build a portfolio.<p>Does anyone have any insights into how this process works?
======
jolan
Like every other open source project:

\- Do the work and submit it and see what the developer's response is.

I run <http://geoipweather.com/>. I could use some help on it. Specifically, a
new layout to display everything on a 1024x600 netbook screen.

